# TOGETHER CC WITH J.R. ENT. CUSTOM CAR SHOW



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

​
**ALL JUDING WILL BE DONE BY TOGETHER CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES**

---HOPPERS-STILL WAITING ON SPONSORSHIP---

MAIL & MAKE CHECKS TO:
J.R. ENTERTAINMENT
P.O. BOX 224 
PICO RIVERA, CA 90660
MAIL IN BY DEADLINE: 03/20/08


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTTT! [TO THE TOP TOGETHER]! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

VENDORS PLEASE CALL 714-353-3907 FOR BOOTH INFO


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

No INLA benefits! :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

CLASSES FOR BIKES???


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

AND YOUR DJ IS????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:uh: DONT HAVE NO CONTROL OVER DAT CHOLO!!! I'LL FIND OUT BRATHAA!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

LET ME KNOW ASAP BIG DOGGIE
YOU KNOW THE DEAL


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE
HOW MUCH ARE VENDOR SPOTS


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 26 2008, 12:08 AM~9787097
> * ORALE
> HOW MUCH ARE VENDOR SPOTS
> *



SORRY HAVENT GOT BACK AT YA. SPOTS ARE $100.00 FOR 10X10 SPACE.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 26 2008, 12:08 AM~9787097
> * ORALE
> HOW MUCH ARE VENDOR SPOTS
> *



SORRY HAVENT GOT BACK AT YA. SPOTS ARE $100.00 FOR 10X10 SPACE.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site

The Original Old Memories Website


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT HOMIES


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

count us in .....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship: I LOVE "TOGETHER" SHOWS DAMM!!!!


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:biggrin: Tradition of southern california will be there to support. Can't wait.......nice spot!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Dukes Pasadena will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DELEGATION CC WILL BE THERE. TTT HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Pride Car Club will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: FIRME HOMMIE


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390607
were asking for everyones help one of our members 13yrs. old is battling cancer in need of a bone marrow, his family didn't match so if you guys could come down and help the lil homie out, thanks for the support benny v.p techniques L.A


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

It's on see you homies tonight :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: CONGRATS ON YUR GUYZ TROPHY "DUKES"


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

Trucha Car Club along with J & J Classics will be there.....


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

to let you car clubs out their that are going to pre reg, early because the 20.00 entry ends feb,20 and it goes to 25.00 so reg early


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

still haven't heard if there will be anything for the bikes...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*
Let me put it this way. The Pico Rivera Sports Arena car shows back in the dayz were the and here it comes again. Every 20 something years curtain events become history makers and this is going to be one of them times. *
 :nicoderm: uffin: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: GRACIAS PETE!! WE'RE GONNA PUT DOWN ESE, FOR OLD TIME SAKES!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 13 2008, 01:24 PM~9933909
> *still haven't heard if there will be anything for the bikes...
> *


WHAT INFO DID YOU WANNA BRO? SORRY I HAVENT GOT BACK 2 YOU!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0 OOOOOOOOOOOHH KAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

YEAH, I think were going? :uh:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: WHATS THUR TOO THINK BOUT HOMMIE!!! LOL!!


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Feb 11 2008, 10:43 PM~9921538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: MARTY LOPEZ IS NOW HONORARY MEMBER OF TOGETHER CC IM OUT SEE YAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU VATO'S


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

I will for sure be in the house. Drop a dime when you're ready Ron.
You know I wish you guys much success.


Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm going :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*Carnales Unidos C.C.*

WILL be THERE


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Can't wait for this one ! :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 21 2008, 07:39 PM~10000321
> *I'm going  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

SuspectS will be there.


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

is the show indoor?


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

if it is ....are they going to cover the dirt that they use for the rodeo?


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:cheesy: NO ITS NOT JOEY!! ALL OUT DOORS!! NO DIRT BRO!!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

that means plane on taking the tents!


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

wow,, thanks FOR LETTING ME KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joey street style_@Feb 25 2008, 10:22 PM~10030737
> *if it is ....are they going to cover the dirt that they use for the rodeo?
> *


Dirt ?!?!?!?!? :angry: it's on dirt ?!?!?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: NOTHING IS ON DIRT BRO!! ALL PAVEMENT!!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 28 2008, 07:41 PM~10053824
> *:biggrin: NOTHING IS ON DIRT BRO!! ALL PAVEMENT!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

THATS RITE BRATHAAS!! NO CHINGADERAS COMPAS!!! LOL!!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: HEY CARNAL, IT FELT REALLY GOOD TALLKING TO YOU BRO!! KEEP IN TOUCH!! I'LL ALWAYZ BE HERE!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## casuals 68 dart (Mar 3, 2008)

CASUALS C.C WIIL BE THERE HOPE 2 SEE ALL AT OUR SHOW JUNE 8th, at azusa high school keep the look out 4 the flyer


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

BIKINI CONTEST :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 23 2008, 09:18 PM~9768224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OLD MEMORIES(EASTSIDE) WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: ITS ALMOST TIME!!!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

well be there


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

send both my pre's for my bike and truck :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

_*16 MORE DAYS TO GOooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

im tryin too make it i need transporter


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

ELUSIVE C.C. WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## gruvworks (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

SuspectS C.C. ready to Go.


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just want to double check cuz someone told me this show is on the 29th....its on for the 30th...correct?


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:biggrin: THE SHOW IS ON THE 30th, HOMIE!!!!
HOPE TO SEE YA THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll be there to cover the show. Are you guys issuing media passes?


----------



## gruvworks (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 18 2008, 10:16 AM~10196784
> *I'll be there to cover the show. Are you guys issuing media passes?
> *


hello jay sorry i did not get back to you , yes media passes will be on hand please call
ron @ 562-787-1055, passes will be handed out the day of the event...thanks


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Danny, no problem! I just spoke with Ron. I'll see you there!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 18 2008, 11:16 AM~10196784
> *I'll be there to cover the show. Are you guys issuing media passes?
> *


what's up nobueno....who you covering the show for????? not sure if I'm gonna make it or not...but Mark will be there......


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Toro, I'm covering for LRM and of course jaebueno.com!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

10 more days. :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Q-Vo we will be there in support of our Friends and fellow INLA members. Looks like we will have a very special guest with us at the car show who is an Honorary member of TECHNIQUES car club and his name is "Boo" he is my 13 year old Godson who is battling cancer so stop by where ever you see our banner and say whats up to "Boo" because he enjoys my many friends from the many different car shows and he loves all the different styles of rides so be there or be square.</span>*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 20 2008, 03:43 PM~10216415
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Q-Vo we will be there in support of our Friends and fellow INLA members.  Looks like we will have a very special guest with us at the car show who is an Honorary member of TECHNIQUES car club and his name is "Boo" he is my 13 year old Godson who is battling cancer so stop by where ever you see our banner and say whats up to "Boo" because he enjoys my many friends from the many different car shows and he loves all the different styles of rides so be there or be square.</span>
> *


see you there Pete....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: WASSUP 2 RAY, PETE & ALL DA HOMMIES FROM TECHNIQUES, DA "TOGETHER" FAMILIA & J.R ENT. WILL BE DONATING A BOOTH 2 U GUYZ 4 A "BONE MARROW DRIVE" ANYTHING 2 HELP OUT OUR BRATHAAS!! LETS DOO THIS RITE!!! EL ADAM "TOGETHER"


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:guns: i know your not letting low rider magazine cover the show !!!! dam it 
you know whats up homie :angry: fuck them & yea i said it !!!! MARTY :angry:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:uh: NO IM NOT!! DAT I KNOW...ROLLANDS COVERING IT!! U FLIPPING OUT ON ME!!! LOL!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: ONE MORE WEEK FELLAS!! GET READY!!


----------



## intrigueXB (Dec 3, 2007)

are import cars and sport bikes allowed at this show??? can we still register at the gate for 30.00 bucks???


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: YES THEY ARE & YES YOU CAN BRO!!!!


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 23 2008, 11:40 AM~10235158
> *:biggrin: YES THEY ARE & YES YOU CAN BRO!!!!
> *


hey bro we did not register, but do we have to be there early enough to be able to get in, we will probably be there around 5-530am is that a good time to arrive if we did not register, and do you think we can stil get a spot?  :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## intrigueXB (Dec 3, 2007)

awesome is imports considered as euros??? how are the catergories gonna be like for example 

street euros 1st 2nd and 3rd

and mild euros 1st 2nd and 3rd??


is there a catergory for sport bikes??


thanks thats all i need to know so i can mention it to my team we are made up of imports and sport bikes


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we'll see everyone there.......


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Mar 23 2008, 07:48 PM~10238446
> *hey bro we did not register, but do we have to be there early enough to be able to get in, we will probably be there around 5-530am is that a good time to arrive if we did not register, and do you think we can stil get a spot?   :thumbsup:  :dunno:
> *


Same here if we show up around 5:30 will we still get a spot ?


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:dunno: hno:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Is there limited space or plenty of parking?


----------



## intrigueXB (Dec 3, 2007)

ill be rolling in around like 7 am if that is still okay?


----------



## intrigueXB (Dec 3, 2007)

awesome is imports considered as euros??? how are the catergories gonna be like for example 

street euros 1st 2nd and 3rd

and mild euros 1st 2nd and 3rd??


is there a catergory for sport bikes??


thanks thats all i need to know so i can mention it to my team we are made up of imports and sport bikes


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Mar 24 2008, 07:48 PM~10246727
> *
> *


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 24 2008, 08:23 PM~10247088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


new style wiil be there


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I got back both my pre reg cards :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

_*TTT!*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

what's going on Saturday night????? pm a homie with a cell or contact #....


----------



## intrigueXB (Dec 3, 2007)

awesome is imports considered as euros??? how are the catergories gonna be like for example 

street euros 1st 2nd and 3rd

and mild euros 1st 2nd and 3rd??


is there a catergory for sport bikes??


thanks thats all i need to know so i can mention it to my team we are made up of imports and sport bikes 


can any cars come in after 8 am??? cause i have a member that doesnt get off work till 8 am


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: YEAH JUST LIKE DAT BRO!!! NO CATAGORY 4 SPORTS BIKES!!!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Looking forward to the show! I have the flyer up on my website!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: FIRME HOMMIE!! SEE YOU AT DA SHOW!!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Mar 25 2008, 09:09 PM~10256416
> *TTT! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

myspace.com/djbugssy


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: 


myspace.com/djbugssy


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

We heard this show was crackin' last year. HIGH IMAGE will be there Sunday...


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: 

myspace.com/djbugssy


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

we will be in the house


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 26 2008, 08:55 PM~10265061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)

damm my bomba is not ready yet pinchi painter is taking too long kind of bumbed out i really wanted this show to be its first show but we will be there walking around checking out the rest of the rides.


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE YA THERE HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)

this is what the bombita still look like after 2 months


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMMMMNNNNN!!!!!!!!!
TIME TO REGULATE, HOMIE!!!!!!!!!:machinegun: 
TAKE YOUR TIME, THERE WILL BE MORE SHOWS!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

HERE'S A OLD PIC FROM BACK IN THE DAY AT 
"PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA"
DEC. 2nd 1979


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Mar 28 2008, 11:34 PM~10282003
> *HERE'S A OLD PIC FROM BACK IN THE DAY AT
> "PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA"
> DEC. 2nd 1979
> ...


 :0 daaaaamn thats fuckin throoooooow baaaaaack haha


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just got into town.....


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Hey good morning sunshine!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

I only have a couple of hours to get the car ready for the show, because it's time for DODGERS BASEBALLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

if it rains , is there going to be a "rain" date" ?!?!??!?!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Mar 29 2008, 07:35 AM~10282760
> *I only have a couple of hours to get the car ready for the show, because it's time for DODGERS BASEBALLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 29 2008, 09:41 AM~10283276
> *if it rains , is there going to be a "rain" date" ?!?!??!?!
> *



Tomorrow
Partly Cloudy
Low: 53° High: 63°


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Mar 29 2008, 09:58 AM~10283390
> *Tomorrow
> Partly Cloudy
> Low: 53° High: 63°
> ...


what dose that mean no rain?


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

IMPERIALS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT TOGETHER... :biggrin:


----------



## intrigueXB (Dec 3, 2007)

if there is no sport bike catergory would the sport bike be thrown in with the rest of the bikes???


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Mar 29 2008, 10:51 AM~10283616
> *what dose that mean no rain?
> *



WE HOPE THERE WILL BE NO RAIN!!!
WERE WATCHING THE FORECAST EVERY HOUR FOR ANY CHANGES!!!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

SPIRIT CC from ARIZONA ARE THE 1st TO ARRIVED FOR THE SHOW!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Suspects ready see U guys tomorrow.


----------



## intrigueXB (Dec 3, 2007)

see you guys tomorrow ill be there at 7 am can i still register at the gate???


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

see u guys in a couple of hours!  TTT!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: HURRY HURRY HURRY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

hey good luck to u guys too on ur car show this weekend.


put up pics 


we will put up pics also



atomic 

dta customz 

u.s. trophy

559 287 7640


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

CAN'T SLEEP ADAM??? 

LOL!!!!!! 

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## intrigueXB (Dec 3, 2007)

you guys are awake already haha awesome i can still register at the gate right?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Im here waiting in line :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

REAL GOOD SHOW TOGETHER C.C LOTS OF CLEAN RIDES I WILL POST PICS LATER TODAY


----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)

Good show -- got some pics from the show 

OUR STYLE C.C. 
Los Angeles


----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)

this was a bad ass show. see you next year with my bombita but for now more pics.


----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks for this show. we had fun looking at all the bad ass rides hera are more pics. BOMBS AWAY !!!!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

just got back thanks to together for throwing a pretty bad show!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Awesome show! I have about 350 photos to go through! 

A view from the top! Spirit CC ~ Arizona









The star of the show!









More on my page!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

GOOD TURNOUT TOGETHER, LOTS OF CLEAN RIDES AND SOME COLD WEATHER...A LIL MIX-UP WITH THE TROPHYS AT THE END BUT ITS ALL GOOD, I HAD A BLAST! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

mor pics


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Mar 30 2008, 08:18 PM~10293382
> *mor pics
> *


check links in my sig.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Mar 30 2008, 08:18 PM~10293382
> *mor pics
> *


check links in my sig.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:cheesy: DA "TOGETHER" FAMILIA WANTS 2 THANK EVERY & I MEAN EVERY CLUBS DAT ATTENDED DA SHOW! DAM THURS SO MANY CLUBS 2 NAME!! GOT A LIL CRAZY AT DA END, BUT HEY WE'RE ONLY A CLUB TRYING 2 GIVE 2 OTHER CLUBS! WE HOPE DAT U GUYZ HAD A WONDERFULL TIME! ITS NICE TOO SEE, EVERY 1 HAVING A GOOD TIME LAUGHING, SMILING, DANCING, DRINKING THUR DRINKS, HAVING FUN WITH OTHER CLUBS TALKING BOUT OLD TIMES & NEW! DATS WHAT ITS ALL BOUT! HAVING FUN WITH FAMILY & FRIENDS!! WITH LOTS OF RESPECT 2 ALL DA CLUBS OUT THUR....EL ADAM & DA "TOGETHER" FAMILIA! THANK YOU.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## chuycastro (May 10, 2007)

rollerz only


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## chuycastro (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

My partner Mark and myself would like to say a big "thank you" to Together car club and all the clubs and individuals that made this show so much fun to attend.....we had a blast and can't wait til next years show....

Toro
Impalas Magazine


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good SHOW!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 31 2008, 01:52 AM~10295329
> *My partner Mark and myself would like to say a big "thank you" to Together car club and all the clubs and individuals that made this show so much fun to attend.....we had a blast and can't wait til next years show....
> 
> Toro
> ...


Jesse/Mark, great meeting and talking with you! Impalas Magazine is sick! Everyone support the magazine! Jae


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

* THANKS FROM AMIGOS EAST L.A WE HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME!!!!! 

























































































*


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Great Turn out , great show , but very unfortunate that it fellow apart at the end during trophy ceromonies!  What happened.........definately not like the old days (Memeroies of El Monte shows)


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)

OUR STYLE C.C. will like to thank TOGETHER C.C. for sunday's bad ass car show.
THANKS HOMIES !


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Mar 31 2008, 08:08 AM~10296192
> *Great Turn out , great show , but very unfortunate that it fellow apart at the end during trophy ceromonies!  What happened.........definately not like the old days (Memeroies of El Monte shows)
> *


THANK U "TRADITION" DESPENSA BOUT WHAT HAPPEN AT DA END! UNFORTUNATLY IT WASNT JUST "TOGETHER" INVOLVED IN DIS EVENT! LACK OF COMUNICATION TOO MANY BOSSES ETC. YEAH YUR RITE IT COULDNT BE LIKE "MEMORIES OF EL MONTE!" CUZZ "TOGETHER CC" STRAIGHT OUT THRU DAT 1 DOWN!! LOTS OF RESPECT DA " TOGETHER " FAMILIA


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 31 2008, 08:47 AM~10297018
> *THANK U "TRADITION" DESPENSA BOUT WHAT HAPPEN AT DA END! UNFORTUNATLY IT WASNT JUST "TOGETHER" INVOLVED IN DIS EVENT! LACK OF COMUNICATION TOO MANY BOSSES ETC. YEAH YUR RITE IT COULDNT BE LIKE "MEMEROIES OF EL MONTE!" CUZZ "TOGETHER CC" STAIGHT OUT THRU DAT 1 DOWN!! LOTS OF RESPECT DA " TOGTHER " FAMILIA
> *



You guys did a great job.. :thumbsup:


----------



## PANTY RAID 66 (Sep 22, 2005)

THANKS TO TOGETHER CC WE HAD A GOOD TIME!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Mar 31 2008, 10:34 AM~10297497
> *You guys did a great job.. :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU "PETE" THAT MEANS ALOT HOMEBOY!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 31 2008, 10:46 AM~10297578
> *
> THANK YOU " DANNY" IM GLAD U GUYZ CAME OUT 2 SUPPORT DA SHO HOMMIE
> *


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

It was a good show we had a good time and i think we will be back thank you for a good show


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Mar 31 2008, 12:08 PM~10298316
> *It was a good show we had a good time  and i think we will be back thank you for a good show
> *


HEY "JOHN" GRACIAS HOMMIE!!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: 


myspace.com/djbugssy


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

myself and all of the fellas from SWIFT had a great time at the show and we are looking forward to the next one, :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Mar 31 2008, 01:42 PM~10299053
> *myself and all of the fellas from SWIFT had a great time at the show and we are looking forward to the next one, :thumbsup:
> *


HEY "SWIFT CC" THANK U GUYZ YUR SUPPORT 4 THIS SHOW REALLY! U GUYZ SHOWED STRONG!! KEEP IT UP!! THANK YOU! DA " TOGETHER " FAMILY.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 31 2008, 09:44 AM~10297574
> *
> THANK YOU "PETE" THAT MEANS ALOT HOMEBOY!!
> *



 ...Next time you see Robert tell him i said whats up.... :biggrin:


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

Not even rain will stop Together CC from throwing a good show. The members from HIGH IMAGE all had a blast at your show. See you at your next one...


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

NoBueno, good media coverage as usual...


----------



## khunkibutfunki (Mar 14, 2006)

What happened at the end of the show? Some drama? I left around 4 pm.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

a lil sum thing i put together enjoy!  


http://www.slide.com/r/WMq8-I19tT_Upd1pknV7ptEnFpmw2ff8


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HighImageCarClub_@Mar 31 2008, 05:56 PM~10301150
> *Not even rain will stop Together CC from throwing a good show. The members from HIGH IMAGE all had a blast at your show. See you at your next one...
> *


  THANK U "HIGH IMAGE CC" 4 SUPPORTING DA SHOW!! GLAD U GUYZ HAD A GOOD TIME!!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HighImageCarClub_@Mar 31 2008, 05:58 PM~10301163
> *NoBueno, good media coverage as usual...
> *


Thanks very much! You guys had a great line up! There will be a feature in a future issue of LRM. Jae


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

HEY ADAM JUST WANTED TO LET U KNOW NO MATTER WHAT PEOPLE SAY THE SHOW WAS A BLAST. IT WAS GREAT SEEING EVERYBODY. :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

THE WEATHER WAS A LITTLE ROUGH IN THE MORNING BUT OVER ALL GREAT SHOW HOMIES, WE HADE A REAL GOOD TIME AND LOOKING FORWARD TO DEFINITELY BE THERE NEXT YEARS TO COME FROM ALL OF THE "STYLISTICS" FAMILY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GRACIAS!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Mar 31 2008, 07:49 PM~10302376
> *HEY ADAM JUST WANTED TO LET U KNOW NO MATTER WHAT PEOPLE SAY THE SHOW WAS A BLAST. IT WAS GREAT SEEING EVERYBODY.  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 HAHAHA EXECUTIVE LAY, THANK U VERY MUCH HOMMIE!! MUCH LOVE...EL ADAM & DA "BLACK & BLUE FAMILIA"


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Mar 31 2008, 08:43 PM~10303005
> *THE WEATHER WAS A LITTLE ROUGH IN THE MORNING BUT OVER ALL GREAT SHOW HOMIES, WE HADE A REAL GOOD TIME AND  LOOKING FORWARD TO DEFINITELY BE THERE NEXT YEARS TO COME  FROM ALL OF THE "STYLISTICS" FAMILY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GRACIAS!!!
> *


:biggrin: WHATS UP "STYLISTICS" MUCHAS GRACIAS 4 SUPPORTING DA SHOW! DATS WHAT ITS ALL BOUT HAVING FUN!!! SPEAKING OF " F U N " STAY TUNED 4 DA " FUN IN DA SUN PICNIC " WE HAVE EVERY YEAR!! WORKING ON DA FLYER, WILL BE POSTED UP SOON!!! THANK YOU....DA " TOGETHER " FAM BAM!!!!!!


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 31 2008, 09:19 PM~10303360
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP "STYLISTICS" MUCHAS GRACIAS 4 SUPPORTING DA SHOW! DATS WHAT ITS ALL BOUT HAVING FUN!!! SPEAKING OF " F U N " STAY TUNED 4 DA " FUN IN DA SUN PICNIC " WE HAVE EVERY YEAR!! WORKING ON DA FLYER, WILL BE POSTED UP SOON!!! THANK YOU....DA " TOGETHER " FAM BAM!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: 

D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: 


D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WASSUP TOGETHER CC? YOUR CAR SHOW WAS THE SHIT! I HAD A GREAT TIME,PLENTY OF BOOZE,TACOS, FINE HINAS AND BAD ASS RIDES


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 31 2008, 09:57 PM~10303687
> *WASSUP TOGETHER CC? YOUR CAR SHOW WAS THE SHIT! I HAD A GREAT TIME,PLENTY OF BOOZE,TACOS, FINE HINAS AND BAD ASS RIDES
> *



GLAD YOU ENJOYED IT HOMIE!!

SO DID WE!!! 
SO DID WE!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

WE A HAD A GREAT TIME. TURNED OUT TO BE NICE DAY. LOOKING FOWARD TO YOUR PICNIC.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS from Nor Cal had a great time. I'm going to try and make this show every year. Thanks to Together Car Club for a good time.


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 31 2008, 09:47 AM~10297018
> *THANK U "TRADITION" DESPENSA BOUT WHAT HAPPEN AT DA END! UNFORTUNATLY IT WASNT JUST "TOGETHER" INVOLVED IN DIS EVENT! LACK OF COMUNICATION TOO MANY BOSSES ETC. YEAH YUR RITE IT COULDNT BE LIKE "MEMORIES OF EL MONTE!" CUZZ "TOGETHER CC" STRAIGHT OUT THRU DAT 1 DOWN!! LOTS OF RESPECT DA " TOGETHER " FAMILIA
> *


Hey Adam, gracias for the reponse, shit happens but life goes on......but it still didn't take away from the fact that the show was the shit.....and we had a great Time homie and we will continue to support the Black and blue. We were there showing support in the mid 90's and we will continue to be there in the future!


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great show TOGETHER CC  PRIDE CC had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

damnit! , I was there in line , but I left , the rain started to come down , and it took for ever for the line to get going


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 1 2008, 09:20 AM~10306366
> *damnit! , I was there in line , but I left , the rain started to come down , and it took for ever for the line to get going
> *


PRE REG. IS A GOOD IDEA NEXT TIME HOMIE, OR BEING THERE EARLY IF NOT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Apr 1 2008, 10:20 AM~10306991
> *PRE REG. IS A GOOD IDEA NEXT TIME HOMIE, OR BEING THERE EARLY IF NOT
> *


I did pre reg , like 2 months ago


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 1 2008, 10:50 AM~10307305
> *I did pre reg , like 2 months ago
> *


 :0 wow!!!! orale! thas too bad homie good show!


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 31 2008, 07:48 PM~10302368
> *Thanks very much! You guys had a great line up! There will be a feature in a future issue of LRM. Jae
> *


Thanks homie....that would be KOO!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 31 2008, 10:53 PM~10304166
> *WE A HAD A GREAT TIME. TURNED OUT TO BE NICE DAY. LOOKING FOWARD TO YOUR PICNIC.
> *


GRACIAS "KINGS OF KINGS" 4 COMMING OUT!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 1 2008, 07:00 AM~10305519
> *LO*LYSTICS from Nor Cal had a great time. I'm going to try and make this show every year. Thanks to Together Car Club for a good time.
> *


HEY "LO LYSTICS" IM GLAD U GUYZ CAME DOWN HERE & HAD A GOOD TME WITH US!! THANK U GUYZ!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Apr 1 2008, 08:08 AM~10305827
> *Great show TOGETHER CC   PRIDE CC had a good time :thumbsup:
> *


QUE PASA "PRIDE CC" IM HAPPY U VATOS HAD A GOOD TIEMPO!! THANK U GUYZ!!! DA "BLACK & BLUE FAMILIA"


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS of MYSPACE.COM


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

A big :thumbsup: to *TOGETHER* on your Outstanding and Successful car show this past Sunday. It's the ultimate compliment when your show fills up completely and has to turn away 100 plus cars! Thee Imperials want to thank you for your hospitality and look forward to your show next year. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

ELUSIVE HAD A BLAST...


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

You know TRADITION CAR CLUB had a good time even though we got there a little too early only on a couple hours of sleep from being at the DODGER game, but the show was a bad ass one!! " I give it 2 thumbs up in a Z formation" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Apr 1 2008, 11:10 PM~10313659
> *A big :thumbsup: to TOGETHER on your Outstanding and Successful car show this past Sunday.  It's the ultimate compliment when your show fills up completely and has to turn away 100 plus cars!  Thee Imperials want to thank you for your hospitality and look forward to your show next year.    :biggrin:
> *


WANNA GIVE A BIGGO GRACIAS TO BIG "IMPERIALS" 4 MAKIN AN APPEARANCE! MUCH RESPECT..."TOGETHER CC"


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Apr 2 2008, 01:02 AM~10314016
> *ELUSIVE HAD A BLAST...
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS BIG BAD " ELUSIVE CC " GLAD U VATOS HAD A GOOD TIME!!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: 


D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS of MY SPACE.COM


----------



## mrlouie (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice show ... heres a couple, few more up on my site, I'll try to finish getting all the shots I took up soon.

louie
www.StrictlyTrick.com


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: FIRME PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: YOU KNOW HOW WE DOO IT DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxx47helmet (Jul 5, 2007)

shit I missed it sorry fellas but I had to work .and chase that paper
Art


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 5 2008, 12:01 AM~10339821
> *:thumbsup: YOU KNOW HOW WE DOO IT DAMMIT!!!!!
> *


RAIN OR NO RAIN :angry: I'M GOIN NEXT YEAR!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: DATS COOL JROCK!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: HUH!!!!!!!! DAT WAS 1 BAD ASS SHOW!!!! GOTTA ADMIT IT!! LOL!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

"There was a lot of cars at this show... I couldn't take photos of every car, there was just to many. So I started to do the radical paints, then the fleetlines because I own one. Then I started the 1930's because I did, then the ballerz. The rest of the photos was taken because that was what went down. I release all rights of these photos, because it's a public show and all media welcomed, as it should be. So...... It's cool... See you at the next show..." SWA Entertainment :yessad:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

These are my Family members my Dad is on the left and my Mom is on the right and my sister, her son, boyfriend and daughter who is standing right behind my wife. They were at the TOGETHER car show working the Marrow Drive Donor Booth with a total of 32 new Donors on that Sunday. We are trying to find a match for my Godson "Boo" who is in need of a marrow transplant so if you see a Marrow Donor Drive Booths at a car show in the near future do stop by and become a Donor and maybe you can be the one to save a life. The next morning after the car show my Dad's aorta burst about 1:00am and we almost lost him a week ago Monday. He will be having heart surgery this coming Friday so keep my Dad and Godson "Boo" in your prayers at this time. Thanks again Ronnie, Joe and TOGETHER Los Angeles Car Club for the booth space and another great car show.

Thanks from my whole Family.


----------



## streetwerx (Aug 14, 2006)

Spirit C.C. Phx at Together C.C. Show @ Pico Rivera Sports Arena - Whittier, CA - 03/30/2008

L.A. Bound...















































Setting up at the show...


----------



## streetwerx (Aug 14, 2006)

At the show...



















































































The BBQ was the chet!!!














































We're outta here, it's been real...





























Saving the best for last....














Thanks for the invite, we had a great time, see you next year!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: MORE PICS! KEEP BRINGIN THEM! :thumbsup: :worship: uffin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Apr 8 2008, 07:48 PM~10368209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THE PIC OF MY CAR!!! THANKS, DAVE!!!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN DAVE, TOOK A PIC OF JIMBO & I JUDGING!!! LOL!!!

I SEE CHAZ IN THA BACK JUST CHILLIN'!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: BAD ASS DAVE!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS PLEASE! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 10 2008, 08:42 PM~10386980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS LOVED THOSE "OLD SCHOOL" CARS FROM "AMIGOS CC" DA 64 & DA CADDY!! GLAD THOSE CARS ARE STILL AROUND!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Guys, LATACO.com picked up coverage of the show. Check it out! http://www.lataco.com/

Adam, I owe you a call back! Sorry, I've been sick. Jae


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

This 1936 caught my eye. This convertible was unique in many ways. Check out the original 216 engine...Nice. Then check out the front bumber...Nice. I also thought the euro style was very unique, and the gauges looked very nice. This car gets two thumbs up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: or (6 tacos).


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: :worship: THIS SHOW WAS {O 2 THA G!} I WILL NOT MISS THIS NEXT YEAR! RAIN, SLEET, OR SNOW! :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: THANK YOU "JROCK"


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: I JUST WANNA THANK ALL DA CAR CLUBS WHO ATTENDED DA "PICO" SHOW!! WE"LL BE HAVING OUR SECOND SHOW..."CRUZIN WITH DA AZTECS CUSTOM CAR SHOW" AT AZUSA AZTEC HIGH SCHOOL! DIS WILL TAKE PLACE ON JULY 20TH!! ALSO OUR PICNIC!! A LIL DIFFERENT DIS YEAR. WE'RE TIRED OF GETTIN SWEATED BY DA COPS LIKE LAST YEAR!! WE'LL BE HAVIN OUR FAMOUS TUG A WAR CONTEST STILL!! LAST CLUB STANDING GETS 100 BUCKS & THUR TROPHY & BRAGGING RIGHTS!!!THIS YEAR IT WE'LL BE AT DA FAMOUS "ELDORADO PARK" DIDNT WANNA STEP ON ANY CLUBS TOES, SO IT WE'LL TAKE PLACE ON......."PAPIS DAY!" DATS RIGHT...."A FATHERS DAY FUN IN DA SUN PICNIC!!!!! & SINCE ITS FATHERS DAY..WE FEEL DAT EVERY "DAD" SHOULD RELAX HOW THEY WANNA, SO DA "TOGETHER FAMILIA" IS GONNA GET A CATERING SERVICE 2 GO TO DA PARK & TAKE CARE OF ALL THESE HUNGRY PEOPLE 4 A SMALL FEE!!! NO COOKING NO CLEAN NO B.S. ETC!!! DIS WE'LL BE JULY 15!!!! LOOK OUT 4 FLYER , & WE HOPE DAT EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT!! THANK U DA "TOGETHER FAMILIA"


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 21 2008, 05:51 PM~10469839
> *:thumbsup: I JUST WANNA THANK ALL DA CAR CLUBS WHO ATTENDED DA "PICO" SHOW!! WE"LL BE HAVING OUR SECOND SHOW..."CRUZIN WITH DA AZTECS CUSTOM CAR SHOW" AT AZUSA AZTEC HIGH SCHOOL! DIS WILL TAKE PLACE ON JULY 20TH!! ALSO OUR PICNIC!! A LIL DIFFERENT DIS YEAR. WE'RE TIRED OF GETTIN SWEATED BY DA COPS LIKE LAST YEAR!! WE'LL BE HAVIN OUR FAMOUS TUG A WAR CONTEST STILL!! LAST CLUB STANDING GETS 100 BUCKS & THUR TROPHY & BRAGGING RIGHTS!!!THIS YEAR IT WE'LL BE AT DA FAMOUS "ELDORADO PARK" DIDNT WANNA STEP ON ANY CLUBS TOES, SO IT WE'LL TAKE PLACE ON......."PAPIS DAY!" DATS RIGHT...."A FATHERS DAY FUN IN DA SUN PICNIC!!!!! & SINCE ITS FATHERS DAY..WE FEEL DAT EVERY "DAD" SHOULD RELAX HOW THEY WANNA, SO DA "TOGETHER FAMILIA" IS GONNA GET A CATERING SERVICE 2 GO TO DA PARK & TAKE CARE OF ALL THESE HUNGRY PEOPLE 4 A SMALL FEE!!! NO COOKING NO CLEAN NO B.S. ETC!!! DIS WE'LL BE JULY 15!!!! LOOK OUT 4 FLYER , & WE HOPE DAT EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT!! THANK U DA "TOGETHER FAMILIA"
> *



PRIDE C.C. will be there for sure


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0 NEXT 1 NEXT MONTH!!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

GET READY ONE GET READY ALL PICO SHOW COMING SOON :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

cool see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Dec 23 2008, 02:16 AM~12505898
> *cool see you there :thumbsup:
> *


 
THANKS CONTAGIOUS C.C. SEE YOU THERE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

so are you guy's having the show with jr if not then you should create a new post before anybody gets the wrong idea :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>See everybody at Pico car show. 
The BIG "T" will be in the house for sure.</span>*


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Dec 22 2008, 09:09 AM~12497316
> *GET READY ONE GET READY ALL PICO SHOW COMING SOON  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Dec 26 2008, 03:55 PM~12532119
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>See everybody at Pico car show.
> The BIG "T" will be in the house for sure.</span>
> *


TECHNIQUES car club thanks big homie see you there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

ELUSIVE C.C. thanks elusive see you there


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Dec 25 2008, 11:53 AM~12524415
> *so are you guy's having the show with jr if not then you should create a new post before anybody gets the wrong idea :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: EXACTLY BRATHAA!!!!


----------

